# 6.4 vs 7.3 vs 8.0 for Via C3 Desktop



## shepper (Mar 22, 2010)

I have an old Asus C3 Terminator that is seriously speed challenged.  I would essentially like run a light weight desktop on it that supports freedesktop menu standards (lxde or xfce).

My question is which version of FreeBSD i386 should I try?  I have heard that 7 stable is fastest but that may be as a server with multiple cpu/cores.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 22, 2010)

The latest and the greatest if it works for you


----------



## vermaden (Mar 22, 2010)

@shepper

I have recently played with FreeBSD 8.0 in VirtualBox to check how small amount of RAM can it run, with SWAP DISABLED it run on 32MB RAM on pure console and X11 on 40MB RAM (without hald/dbus). With SWAP ENABLED it would need even less RAM.

Get 8.0 and do not look back.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll third the 8.0 recommendation.  It's the fastest release since the death of the 4.x line for me (though honestly I don't have any overlapping equipment to test that hypothesis).


----------



## shepper (Mar 22, 2010)

I can't ignore a consensus recommendation.  8.0 it is.

Thanks


----------

